# Crate pad that's chew resistant?



## dogsandbooks (Mar 17, 2016)

Perhaps this is a pipe dream, but is there a crate pad that's fairly chew resistant? My GSD puppy ate the stuffing out of the comfy crate pad I got him from Petco. I've Googled various crate pads like K-9 Ballistics, but there seem to be mixed reviews.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

If your dog is a big chewer, there really isn't a bed out there that would be able to survive unfortunately. One of my previous roommate had a weimaraner that was a big chewer which he got a bed that was blended with kevlar and it was still destroyed, which is one of the biggest reasons why I didn't get one/use one.

I don't use crate pads or dog beds, simply because I feel like they are a waste of money since my dog likes to lay on tile and hardwood more than carpet. Not to mention they get dirty to quickly and are hard to clean.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

No pad needed in the crate, they will chew anything. Later as they age(year+) start with a small rug or towel.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

that would be the holy grail of crate pads. Maybe be nice steel sheet would work :grin2::crying:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Primo Pad with lock down feature. Vomit, pee, poop wipes right off. Fairly indestructible. I can't sleep with a dog crashing around on a plastic crate pan, my pup has been on a Primo since day 1, no problems. I am a fan


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

K9 ballistics are pretty good, but floofy enough that your pup can pull up a corner and get to work on it. Primo Pads are more stiff, hard to get a corner up, and if you lock it down properly with the zipties, almost impossible to chew. It isn't super soft like a bed with stuffing, but much softer and quieter than a crate pan.

Did I mention how easy to clean?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is your puppy? When Halo was young I bought a package of cheap white towels from Costco, and that was her bedding. Also easy to wash, and bleach if necessary due to accidents. 

If she was super tired she'd settle down and sleep, but if I put her in the crate and she didn't want to be there she'd start chewing the towel, so I took it out and she was on the hard plastic. She survived.  And once she was old enough to reliably not chew her bedding, she got a real crate pad.


----------



## dogsandbooks (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'll try some of the things suggested. Perhaps we will go without the crate pad. I'm in a semi-tropical location with 75-85 degree weather all year around, so he might feel cooler without the pad in there. 

He is approximately 16 weeks old now. I don't think he's a big chewer. None of his stuffed animals are torn up and he takes his time to eat a bully stick, but he goes to town with the crate pad!


----------



## BOSKY (May 14, 2016)

What I was told was to train it out of them, which may take some time. When they chew on the pad, introduce something to properly chew on, such as a nylon bone or no hide beef chew. I just picked my puppy up 2 days ago and he chews on everything, including me and his pad. When I take his pad out, he goes to work on the cage. Does introducing an alternative chewing option work? Any success? 

I feel he's just too young to really grasp that concept, but it might pay dividends down the road.


----------

